# fluval 105 questions



## Thomas McMillan (2 Sep 2008)

I haven't really had a look at it prooperly yet but I'm going to be setting up a Fluval 105 within the next week or so for my first proper planted tank. It's my first external filter too and it looks much more confusing than good ol' internals!

Just a few questions though:

I've heard that carbon pads aren't good for planted tanks because they remove carbon from the water that plants need? I won't be injecting co2 but am using excel and tpn+. Will i need to remove the carbon pads (i assume the 105 has them)?

Also, there was only one tube in the box. As i said, i haven't had a good look at the instructions but surely there needs to be two tubes - one for the intake one for the outake? or am i missing something...

cheers


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Sep 2008)

It might be that they've provided you with a length of tubing to cover both inlet and outlet, and you need to cut it.  I know that when you buy fluval tubing it comes with the necessary rubber connectors already attached.  As long as you have enough for the inlet/outlet then you should be OK (oh, and as long as the hose is long enough!)

I wouldn't bother with the carbon.  It probably hasn't got it included anyway.  The fluvals tend to have 4 foam pads on one side of the filter and then trays on the other.  The flow goes down through the pads, doing mechanical filtration, and then back up through the trays for bio and polishing.  If you have carbon included, it'll probably be a fine mesh bag with it in.  I would save it for the future to remove any meds from the water if you need to use them.


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Sep 2008)

cut the tube to the desired length. It will be plenty there for both outlets. The end with rubber on go to the filter and the cut end go into the tank (attached to the iintake/ outake) as these have rubbers on already.

Carbon doesnt remove carbon. It remoevs metals (which is in fertilisers, particulalry trace)


----------



## Thomas McMillan (2 Sep 2008)

cool, thanks for that guys. i thought it would be something simple like that.


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Sep 2008)

Hi,
    Presumably you've selected this filter based on a tank size of not much bigger than 48L right? The 105 is rated at 480LPH. For less than 10 quid more you can get the 205 which has a throughput rating of 680LPH. So according to Everything for Pets.com for only 12% more money ( Â£ 67.19 v Â£ 59.99) you get 42% more flow which is a pretty good bargain if space under the cabinet is not an issue...  

Carbon pads do not remove CO2 or Excel. They are very good to use in a tank setup because they remove organic and inorganic components that typically cause discoloration such as yellowing or staining from wood etc. Their effectiveness is time limited but a much better product to replace them after a while is something like Purigen bags which are rechargeable.

Cheers,


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Sep 2008)

you manke me laugh clive   

the 205 is only higher than the 105, the height is approx 45cm (with taps height added on) all othe dimensions are the smae.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (2 Sep 2008)

Okay, so I was bored and decided to set the fiter up. Will glass lily pipes work with this filter? The black plastic ones supplied are so ugly. I might buy some when i have some spare pennies. 

Just a question:

when starting the filter up (when i fill the tank) do i need to fill the external box too before switching it on? oh, and i have the inlet going into the hole with the sponges and the outlet going into the hole with the peat stuff, hope that's right. i hate reading instructions - so confusing. cheers


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Sep 2008)

you need to switch the ribbed hosing for some clear, then get some hose reducers or maybe enlarges to fit the size of the lily pipe. (you might not even need these)

leave the cannister empty. Push the black lever down and it may start otherwise use the primeing handle to get it going. after it has stopped, use the prime again to see if there is any air left in then turn on.

You have the tubes the right way, the inlet has a white piece of plastic if you look inside it.


----------



## a1Matt (2 Sep 2008)

External filters are designed to be operated when full up with water.  I am not familiar with the fluval range, but would imagine there is a priming mechanism (button) on it.  This priming fills up the filter ready for you to turn it on.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (2 Sep 2008)

The lily pipes seem like too much hassle for now! (And too expensive!)


Oh right, that's what the lever is for! Gotcha. 

Thanks for all the help guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Sep 2008)

READ THE INSTRUCTIONS

It makes life so much simpler!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (2 Sep 2008)

Hah, who needs instructions?!


----------



## Calum (2 Sep 2008)

the 105 comes with a step by step setup dvd so that will make it easyer to understand.


----------

